# 1st red........on a fly!



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

SAWEET!  Congrats!


----------



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

Excellent! What kind of fly did you use.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

congrats! i cant wait to get my first red on fly, i guess it would help if i took my fly rod with me when i went fishing. congrats again!! way to go! [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

super duper conrats and welcome to the club. [smiley=1-beer.gif]

btw, it isn't always that difficult. 

I won't say catching fish with a flyrod gets any easier the more you do it, but the things you're struggling with now will become less and less of a problem, as long as you practice and actually fish more and more with the flyrod. The casting aspect alone is a lot like a golf or tennis swing, you'll have your days when the fly lands right where you want it, but the fish have other ideas no matter how perfect the presentation. The good news is with a fly rod, the fact that you actually made a good cast and know it is pretty darn satisfying in itself. No doubt you'd rather catch the fish, but making a good cast under the pressure of the situation is the next best thing. Then there's those other days where the casting and presentation are pretty rough, if not downright ugly, but the fish are more cooperative and you get your fair share of strikes and hookups in spite of yourself. 

Don't discount blind casting with poppers, sliders and what not in slightly deeper water too. You won't have the pressure of the do or die presentation cast and you'll get more experience strip striking, clearing line and getting fish on the reel, etc. Then there will be less anxiety the next time you have a sight fishing opportunity. You can focus on the cast and not be too pre-occupied with the rest of it. 

Either way its all good, glad you broke the ice. Fishing is fun no matter, but fly fishing is a little special and worth pursuing. - eric


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Ahhh how sweet it is [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

Congrats.

Hope I'm writing the same soon. The monkeys and footballs are a given for me  ;D


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

Congrats. [smiley=1-beer.gif]

Hope I'm writing the same soon.  The monkeys and footballs are a given for me   ;D


----------



## Spook (Apr 6, 2007)

Nice job man. No angling accomplishment I've reached so far has been more satisfying than that one. If you don't already, start tying your own flies and the disease will be complete. ;D Here's to many more. [smiley=1-beer.gif]

Elie


----------



## FlyrodPaul (Aug 25, 2007)

Nice job. I don't know about Texas or Louisiana, but in Florida catching reds on the fly is not easy. 

Also, I like that Ross Big Game reel. I have the same model.


----------

